# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Songkran 2551 Bergheim am 19.04.2008

## Enrico

http://www.songkrangmxhome.de.tl/Home.htm

----------


## Robert

Werbung gabs auch im Asia Shop unseres Vertrauens, aber 22 bzw 25 Euro ist es uns das nicht wert...

----------

Keiner Lust? Kleines Forentreffen in Bergheim?

----------

war vor jahren mal dort.
meine frau und ich überlegen ob wir in diesem jahr mal wieder dort hin gehen. für uns nur eine halbe stunde fahrt zum ort des geschehens.

----------


## Robert

> Keiner Lust? Kleines Forentreffen in Bergheim?


Wenn Du uns sponserst...  ::

----------

> Wenn Du uns sponserst...


Dann würde ich aber kein Avatar mit einer weißen Seiden-Smokingjacke haben. Ich finde das aber auch teuer. Noch zu DM-Zeiten hat das um 20 M gekostet.

----------


## Robert

Gibts evtl für Mitglieder der Deutsch-Thailändischen Gesellschaft vergünstigte Tickets?

----------

der eintrittspreis ist meines erachtens wirklich sehr hoch. da wir sonst solche veranstaltungen nicht besuchen, kann man es sich mal erlauben. denn allzu oft würde mir auf den wecker gehen.

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Wenn Du uns sponserst...
> 
> 
> Dann würde ich aber kein Avatar mit einer weißen Seiden-Smokingjacke haben.


Der Anzug war zwar maßgeschneidert, aber nur geliehen  :Großes Lächeln:

----------

> Keiner Lust? Kleines Forentreffen in Bergheim?


zu weit weg.

René

----------


## odd

Meine persönliche Meinung,neben den unverschämten Eintrittspreisen

Songkran wird im Normalfall vom 12.-15.April gefeiert. Warum mit Verzögerung? Keiner würde Weihnachten am 31.12. zelibrieren.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Meine persönliche Meinung,neben den unverschämten Eintrittspreisen
> 
> Songkran wird im Normalfall vom 12.-15.April gefeiert. Warum mit Verzögerung? Keiner würde Weihnachten am 31.12. zelibrieren.


Da es sich bei dem 19. wohl um einen Samstag handelt. 
So fließt etwas mehr Geld in die Kasse....

----------

der saal der veranstaltung ist sehr gross und wird oft angemietet. kann sein das der termin eben nicht anders ging.

----------

Bei einem Foren-Treffen wäre ich dabei, dann sollte aber vorher ein Mengenrabatt ausgehandelt werden (Großfamilienticket)

Grüße

Volker

----------

das kannste dir wohl abschminken.

----------

